# Breakers' Yard Enquiry



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

So, I'm at the van and I'm taking the small scratches off the windows with brasso and I've taken the window stays off so I can get it properly open and it comes off the runner, hits the deck and smashes itself into two large holes either side. 

I've rung around and because they are Bonoplex they haven't been made for ten years and there are no replacements available. 

So I need to find a replacement from a breakers. Can anyone suggest where I might try?

And, If anyone is handy, a packet of tissues because I think I'm about to cry. 

In better news, there's one less window to brasso.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jackie: we've used this firm; very reliable and quick posting things out, a large stock as they break caravans and motorhomes as well as keeping new stock, and very helpful on the phone:

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/

G

Edit to add; they reckon to have over 10,000 windows in stock and break vans each week.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you. Have given them a call and have sent some photos, measurements and code and just waiting to hear back. 

Can't believe I've been so daft.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

An accident Jackie, don' t beat yourself up about it. 

Our van is kept at a farm in a small compound with a huge steel girder, with sharp end to take the bolt, that swings across as a barrier. I was opening it a few weeks ago, it swung across and raked a deep slice out of the back of the car which I'd parked ready to drive through.

Hope the firm can help. 

G


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

If all else fails, there's a company near Bradford< West Yorkshire, which I have used, that makes replacement "Seitz" type windows. Mine cost about £185 or so.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

These people http://www.eeco-ltd.co.uk/ at Shelf near Halifax will make you a new one, even pick up (via courier) the old one to use as a pattern. Excellent quality and value for money.

Colin


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

What about trying O Learys near Hull - they are very helpful and knowledgable


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> SteveandSue"]What about trying O Learys near Hull - they are very helpful and knowledgable


Hey up.

+1 they seem to have everything..

ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Might be worth asking that bloke at Ballacraine where he gets his stuff from as he is doing up old vans all the time.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ho hum, that's a good enough reason for me to leave the scratches alone :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> Edit to add; they reckon to have over 10,000 windows in stock and break vans each week.


BarryD could get a job there when he retires from IT.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Ho hum, that's a good enough reason for me to leave the scratches alone :wink:




I really laughed out loud at this one.

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions. I shall wait to hear from the Caravan breakers snd if they can't help then I'll look at having another made.

So, having found out the hard way how to get the windows out, I swopped the damaged one at the door side to the back so it's not seen so much. I did even brasso around the cracks and it's come up a treat (so out that in your pipe and smoke it) vicdicdoc! 

Once again the true stalwarts at MHF prove that we do still have a thriving helpful community - even if we can't post pictures, change our avatars, signatures, or use the quote function. The bells and whistles are just an add on. It's the posters that matter.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

So, two weeks later and we've just had a 'no' from the final breakers. Even the Welsh ones couldn't help us. 

The people who manufacture a new piece of perspex have quoted us £380 and it's just too much for a small window. 

So, yesterday we took it to the car wash and gave it a damn good spray with the pressure hose and, would you believe, no water came in. The worst crack is on the inside and the outside crack held the water back. 

We've moved it to the back window where it's not seen so much and have cover it with a decorative 'window cling' and it doesn't look too bad. 

Somewhere, sometime, we'll stumble upon another and get it changed but for now it's staying as it is. 

Thanks again to everyone who tried to help.


----------

